# Frontech TV tuner - Remote Not Working. No sound in recorded video



## malsajaw (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Experts,

I bought a new frontech internal tv tuner MODEL NO : JIL 0606. 
1.) My remote is not working. I just connected my remote wire to the red plug of the tv tuner card. Should i do anyother changes in settings? What can be the other causes.

2.) I connected my speaker wire to the audio output of the tv tuner card. Sound is working. But if i record a video, there is no sound in the recorded video. Where should i connect the line in wire 

Can anyone please help me to solve this issue.

Thanks in advance
Mohamed Aslam


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 2, 2008)

The output cable gives output to the video through the speakers..the problem is if u recorded the video from where will u get the source of audio..bcause the audio is not entering the PC to record..its only acting for giving sound...

I have PixelView TV Tuner Card and a DishTV...I wanted to rec the prog so I did the following thing.. there are RCA Ports at the back of my STB..my TV Tuner Card has only the yellow port for input and not the RED and WHITE ports i.e audio ports, I had got one RCA - Male Stereo cable with my CD PLAYER so i put The RED and WHITE to the STB and the male stereo port to the Line-In of my sound card...the line-in act's as the source of sound for my recording....


----------



## malsajaw (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot.. Your suggestions were very helpful in fixing my sound problem


----------



## VarDOS (Nov 5, 2008)

You r welcome


----------



## malsajaw (Nov 5, 2008)

Varad Dilip Choudhari said:


> The output cable gives output to the video through the speakers..the problem is if u recorded the video from where will u get the source of audio..bcause the audio is not entering the PC to record..its only acting for giving sound...
> 
> I have PixelView TV Tuner Card and a DishTV...I wanted to rec the prog so I did the following thing.. there are RCA Ports at the back of my STB..my TV Tuner Card has only the yellow port for input and not the RED and WHITE ports i.e audio ports, I had got one RCA - Male Stereo cable with my CD PLAYER so i put The RED and WHITE to the STB and the male stereo port to the Line-In of my sound card...the line-in act's as the source of sound for my recording....


 


Thanks a lot.. Your suggestions were very helpful in fixing my sound problem


----------

